
Deep Learning with Elixir: Building and Training a Multi-Layered Neural Network - weatherlight
http://www.automatingthefuture.com/blog/2017/2/20/deep-learning-building-and-training-a-multi-layered-neural-network-in-elixir
======
weatherlight
What are the advantages of doing deep learning with something like Elixir/OTP
over another language and framework?

